# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Schiesserei im Terminal 21 Korat

## Enrico

Schiesserei von wildgewordenem
Soldaten in Korat - bisher 16 Tote - Terminal 21 brennt -

----------


## Siamfan

Kommt gerade in den Nachrichten. 
Der Schütze muß immer noch in diesem "Terminal 21" sein. Jetzt schon über 3Std.

----------


## Siamfan

Der Einzeltäter muß mehrere Geißeln in seiner Gewalt haben,  weshalb die Polizei nicht stürmt. 

Der Täter ist bekannt und die Polizei holt zur Zeit die Mutter. 

Es soll wohl schon 20Tote gegeben haben.

----------


## Siamfan

Der Täter muß zunächst einen Waffenladen überfallen haben,  wo er mehrere Waffen (?3) erbeutet hat und bis zu 700 Schuß Munition. 
Danach ist er in das Terminal 21.

----------


## Siamfan

> soldier opens fire in Korat
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...-fire-in-korat

----------


## Siamfan

> Carnage in Korat as soldier guns down 16 in shooting spree
> Soldiers and police have launched a joint hunt for Sergeant-Major Jakapan Thomma, who allegedly went on a shooting rampage in Nakhon Ratchasima province, gunning down at least 16 people with some 15 people injured.
> The suspect is reported to have sneaked into Terminal 21 shopping mall in Muang district and taken some people hostage there. Soldiers have cordoned off the area.
> 
> https://www.nationthailand.com/news/...ernal_referral

----------


## Siamfan

Die Lage ist unverändert. 
Das kleine Feuer ist schon länger unter Kontrolle. 

Das geht jetzt schon in die 8.Std.!

Berichtigung:
Die Waffen  und Munition stammen wohl von einem Waffenlager des Militärs! 
Der Soldat hat zwei der automatischen Waffen auf seinem Weg zurückgelassen. 
Jetzt 37 Verletzte aber deutlich weniger Tote!

----------


## Siamfan

Update der BKK-Post von 0.25 Uhr:



> 20 killed as soldier opens fire in Korat
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...-fire-in-korat

----------


## Siamfan

Er wurde erschossen.

----------


## Siamfan

> Mass shooter killed at Terminal 21 in Korat
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...al-21-in-korat


Er hat am ersten Tag auch seinen militärischen Chef, dessen Frau und Mutter erschossen. 
Mit der Mutter gab es Streit wegen eines Grundstücks.

----------


## Siamfan

> TV under fire for live updates 
> https://www.bangkokpost.com/thailand...r-live-updates



Das "Rad" muss e8gentlich nicht neu erfunden werden.



> Rechtliche Rahmenbedingungen der Medien
> https://www.bpb.de/politik/grundfrag...88931898486923
> 
> Pressefreiheit
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pressefreiheit
> 
> Entwicklung der Pressefreiheit in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland
> https://www.planet-wissen.de/kultur/...chland100.html
> 
> ...

----------

